# Pee on blankets



## RocketsMommy2012 (Oct 28, 2014)

I have a small blanket that I gave my bunny to play with but as he's playing with it, he pees on it so I'm constantly washing it. Does this happen to anyone else? Any suggestions?


----------



## Channahs (Oct 28, 2014)

My son's Bun Jovi will ONLY pee on blankets. She refuses the litterbox. So now her potty area is a folded blanket with a pee pad underneath. She has two places to go and she is 100% trained to these areas, just he's washing and swapping blankets about every two days and taking them to shake everyday. Most bunnys like to potty on soft things. Especially girl bunnies like my son's, the little diva.


----------



## RocketsMommy2012 (Oct 28, 2014)

It's just frustrating bc I love to see him play with this blanket but I just wish he would stop peeing on it. It's like he's marking his territory.


----------



## Channahs (Oct 28, 2014)

He may be. How old is he and is he neutered yet? I just had my guy neutered last week and already it's unbelievable the bad habits he's dropping.


----------



## RocketsMommy2012 (Oct 29, 2014)

He's 2 and no. Not neutered. My vet said he couldn't guarantee it would take away all his bad habits bc it's a learned behavior now. So I was ify about wasting my money. But it's great that your bun is dropping his habits! How old is he?


----------



## Channahs (Oct 29, 2014)

Barry is 6 months, and yes habits can be learned. I'm pretty sure that Jovi's preference to pee only on blankets was learned. My son was living in a 35 foot motor home when he brought Jovi home and she would pee on his couch. We started putting pee pee pads covered with towels on it to try to keep this from happening, but instead we reinforced her to pee on the towels. Now that he's in his own home, she no longer jumps up on the couch and pees, but she still continues to only use the folded blankets or towels over the pee pads, just on the floor now.


----------

